# How Snakes Lost Their Legs



## News Bot (Feb 8, 2011)

Snakes used to have legs, so what happened to them? 

*Published On:* 08-Feb-11 05:00 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

*Go to Original Article*


----------

